
Show HN: Classpert – A search engine for online courses - thiagora
https://classpert.com
======
thiagora
Hi HN !

This is Felipe, FJ and Thiago from Classpert
([https://classpert.com/](https://classpert.com/)). We've built a (free)
search engine for online courses. Our intention is to help people search and
find courses that most suit their personal and professional needs.

The idea is to offer an ultimate platform for comparing different and relevant
aspects of online courses such as price, duration, providers, ratings, audio
language, subtitles, etc. We believe the wide variety of courses and platforms
available is an obstacle to the user’s optimal choice.

From a software standpoint, we faced 2 main challenges when building
Classpert. 1) Crawling providers: Since we wanted to be the most accurate
possible, crawling is the best option (instead of using affiliate feeds and
APIs). The crawling engine is built using Ruby and PL/SQL 2) Building the
search engine experience (VueJS)

From a business standpoint, we launched our MVP in December 2018 and are still
working on our platform to give the best experience. This is why we’d love to
get HN’s feedback. Thanks for taking the time to read this :)

